# CCI Quiet 22 LR ammunition...



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Has anyone used this ammunition before? If so what was your opinion of its performance and noise level compared to CB Caps or other options available?

It has a 40 grain bullet and a velocity of about 750 fps and about 25 fpe on the business end. Seems like it would be a pretty good performer out of a longer barreled bolt action rifle and a little less rude out of a 6.5 inch revolver. Seems like it would be "Minute of Feral Cat" out to about 20-25 yards and have a little more punch than a 29 gr CB Cap or Short.

If you have used this ammunition or something else even I would appreciate any feed back you can provide.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Has anyone used this ammunition before? If so what was your opinion of its performance and noise level compared to CB Caps or other options available?
> 
> It has a 40 grain bullet and a velocity of about 750 fps and about 25 fpe on the business end. Seems like it would be a pretty good performer out of a longer barreled bolt action rifle and a little less rude out of a 6.5 inch revolver. Seems like it would be "Minute of Feral Cat" out to about 20-25 yards and have a little more punch than a 29 gr CB Cap or Short.
> 
> If you have used this ammunition or something else even I would appreciate any feed back you can provide.


Not my video, but this should help some.






Summary: quiet 22 is a little bit louder than CB long, but with that tradeoff, it will usually cycle the bolt of a semi-auto.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried a number of subsonic 22LR offerings. 
The stuff I settled on is Gemtech Subsonic. A little pricey at 4-5 bucks for 50 rounds, but it's very quiet and reliably cycles an M&P 15-22 rifle (with or without a suppressor) and an M&P22 pistol.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info fellas I appreciate it immensely! I should have thought that there would be a good vid on Youtube, thanks for sharing that it really put things into perspective.

The 22 Quiet didnt seem to be appreciably louder than the CB long and I kind of like the idea of the 11 gr heavier bullet the Quiet 22 has. Im looking at a couple of 22 bolt actions and I think I am about to pull the trigger on one of them here real soon and wanted some ammo opinions.


----------



## branflake (Jul 23, 2012)

Ill chime, think its post #1. I cant see the pic (if there is one) due to my work firewall. I have used the aguila super colibri (no powder, just primer) to off rabbits in town. It says all over the box for pistols only. Out of my 22A, its accurate, hits decent enough to kill a rabbit (head) but its not quiet enough to go unnoticed. However, in my Walther G22, its a nuns fart. I know it says no rifles, but it works fine, just keep the barrel clean. I offed a rabbit stating inside my dining room, thru the open door with my wife in the kitchen cooking. She did not know that i fired when i set the rifle down to go pick up the pest (and ensure it was dead, I "rock'd" it as it was twitching a bit. I love it. It will NOT cycle in anything, so a bolt as mentioned would be ideal. I end up loading one round in all 4 of my mags, and fire, drop, cycle (not enough force to properly eject, so it falls out the bottom, hence the mag drop). Load and repeat. If i cant get the pest in 4 shots, it deserves to live another day.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Thanks for the info fellas I appreciate it immensely! I should have thought that there would be a good vid on Youtube, thanks for sharing that it really put things into perspective.
> 
> The 22 Quiet didnt seem to be appreciably louder than the CB long and I kind of like the idea of the 11 gr heavier bullet the Quiet 22 has. Im looking at a couple of 22 bolt actions and I think I am about to pull the trigger on one of them here real soon and wanted some ammo opinions.


You might want to think about a 22 pump, like the Remington Fieldmaster 572, it also handles all the 22's below a 22 WMR but is faster than a bolt and you can still keep your sight picture while cycling it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> You might want to think about a 22 pump, like the Remington Fieldmaster 572,


Thanks for mentioning that about the pump as many would not even consider it. Thanks to the Ruger 10/22 and Marlin Model 60 this once popular type of fire arm has almost fell into obscurity these days. I just have a major desire for a bolt action, in fact I would love to find one thats a single shot only but not many options out there in a full size gun with a target barrel. I am currently pretty much decided on the Marlin AT-22VR I think it is for my new 22 long rifle Designated Squirrel Sniper. I cant promise you though there wont be a few feral cats using up all 9 lives in one go...

I wanted something stupid simple, extremely rugged and something thats pretty accurate without the CZ-455 price tag.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

And a soda bottle full of shaving cream?


----------

